# Petrol sender value??



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

well....on the computer, when you do the mode/set buttons, turn car to on, what is the petrol sender value? It says 217/255 What is the fuel cal part # too? says something like 92169,027? Just curious. Thanks guys/gals! :cheers


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I want to know what that fuel sender thing means too?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> I want to know what that fuel sender thing means too?


ANYONE?:seeya:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

It just sends how much fuel is in your tank to the gauge. If you watch it as you drive the number will decrease. When you fill up, it should say 255/255.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Oh ok,, will look,,,thanks


----------

